# Help treating ich



## djstephen (Sep 5, 2011)

hi i just recently started noticing ich on my fish in my 55 gallon planted aquarium i lost about 5 guppies, im not sure if it's because at the time i had an upside down catfish in them or the ich but im rehoming the catfish tomorrow he is in his own container till then i still have my other fish such as my danios, tetras, barbs and betta and im on an extremely limited budget i believe the outbreak was due to fluctuations in temp as i believe my digital thermometer gave false reading what can i do i set my heater to 82F please help it would be more than appreciated thanks for your time.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

increase in temp and add aquarium salt


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. Slowly increasing the temp' (1-2 degrees an hour) until you reach around 86 degrees, and then add aquarium salt. You'll have to look up the dosage though... as I can't recall off the top of my head. Good luck.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

I successfully used heat and salt. I just used non-iodized table salt. Instructions are all over the internet, search "ich salt treatment."


----------

